# Sprachaufnahmen mit Notebook - Anfänger



## rockobell (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich absoluter Anfänger bin und keinerlei Ahnung habe. Aus diesem Grund bitte ich Euch, mir weiter zu helfen.

Ich möchte künftig digital Vorträge aufnehmen, um diese anschließend auf CD brennen um diese ggf. auch weitergeben zu können. D. h., die Tonqualität sollte stimmen. 

1. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es hier und was benötige ich hierzu alles? 
2. Welche Hardware-Voraussetzungen sollten vorliegen?
3. Gibt es ggf. auch andere Möglichkeiten, digital in guter Tonqualität aufzunehmen und diese Daten dann auf CD zu brenen?
4. Welches Mikrofon (ggf. auch per Funk) wäre empfehlenswert?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

rockobell


----------



## Skaliso (11. August 2008)

Eigentlich brauchst du nur ein Mikrofon, ein Aufnahmeprogramm und ein Brenner. Wenn du kein Uralt-Laptop hast, dann sollte da auch ein Brenner integriert sein, so dass dieses Problem wegfällt.
Zu dem wäre es ganz gut wenn du eine gescheite Soundkarte hast, und nicht irgendeinen "onboard" Mist.

Meine  Empfehlung:

Mikrofon: Sennheiser

Programm: Music Maker

PS.: Jetzt extra nur deswegen den 08er zu nehmen wäre vll schwachsinnig, aber da musst du einfach mal schauen bei Amazon oda so. Es gibt die Vorgänger auch schon viel billiger.


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2008)

Also Music-Maker würde ich denke ich nicht empfehlen. Obwohl ich nie damit gearbeitet habe, habe ich nie wiorklich positives darüber gehört.

Was hällst du denn von Open-Source, is ja auch umsonst 

n gutes Mikrofon dazu und die Soundkarte muss denke ich für Sprachaufnahmen auch nicht sowas übertrieben gutes sein. Ist das denn für die Uni oder wofür sind die Vorträge


Greetz a.


----------



## chmee (13. August 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass es kein so großes Programm sein muss, Audacity sollte reichen, es geht ja nur um eine Mono-Mikroaufnahme. Wie sight schon fragte, sollte man wissen, welcher Art Vortrag es ist. Für Vorträge im Hörsaal oder Uniraum sollte n Funk-Clipmikro (Lavaliersystem) das Beste sein. Der Dozent ist nicht eingeschränkt und die Qualität ist gut.

Heisst also, eine Soundkarte (USB) mit normalen Line-Eingängen ( zB Lexicon Alpha ~ 90Eur ),
dazu ne Funkstrecke ( zB AKG WMS40Pro ~ 190Eur ), und schon kann es losgehen..

Bitte nimm Abstand von irgendwelchen Billigangeboten, zB Funkstrecken für 50 Euro. Funkübertragung ist ne empfindliche Angelegenheit, da braucht man sich nicht über Signalstörungen oder sogar Abriß zu wundern.

mfg chmee


----------



## gbwolf1983 (25. September 2008)

Hallo,

du schriebst ja speziell "Aufnahme mit Notebook", ich hätte vielleicht einen kleinen Gedankenanstoß:

Ich nehme sowas immer mit einem Sony MD Player (MZ-N710) und einem Sony Mikrofon (ECM-MS907) auf. Super Qualität .. kein schweres Notebook nötig etc.

Was ich damit sagen will ... vielleicht guckst du mal, ob du nicht evtl ein kleineres Aufnahmegerät finden kannst, und das ganze dann in Ruhe zu Hause (oder in der Uni) auf den PC spielst und schön bearbeitest, mit Audacity zum Beispiel.

Christian.


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

MD = verlustbehaftete Komprimierung!

Aber wenn das Resultat gut klingt, = dann ist es ja ok!


----------



## gbwolf1983 (25. September 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> MD = verlustbehaftete Komprimierung!
> 
> Aber wenn das Resultat gut klingt, = dann ist es ja ok!


Ja ok, stimmt wohl .. aber er hat ja nichts von Studioqualität gesagt 

Aber mal ehrlich, die Qualität ist erschreckend gut .. trotzdem!

Christian.


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

Ich wollte auch nur darauf aufmerksam machen! 

... ein Bekannter von mir hat immer seine Lieder nach dem aufnehmen mit einem MD-Player (ich nen es mal so, obwohl dieses Wort nur im Sinne des "lautmachens" passt; also auf 0dB bringen) "gemastert"  ... , muss gerade selber *schmunzelln* 

... da hat auch keiner gesagt: hey das klingt so als ob das nochmal jemand mit nem MD Player aufgenommen hat! 

Will damit sagen so lange die Qualität für die Aufnahme angemessen ist, kann man alles machen!  


Greetz a.


----------

